# 6 weeks in 10 pounds down



## RichieB313 (Aug 23, 2012)

Not the fastest weight loss but steady progress in the long term is more beneficial than quick results that end quickly.

Unfortunately i'm back to school so I can't roll as many miles

Fortunately I commute to school , 16 miles total, 4 days a week (maybe five in the coming weeks)


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

RichieB313 said:


> Not the fastest weight loss but steady progress in the long term is more beneficial than quick results that end quickly.
> 
> Unfortunately i'm back to school so I can't roll as many miles
> 
> Fortunately I commute to school , 16 miles total, 4 days a week (maybe five in the coming weeks)


Congrats on the weight loss!

Do what I do: Take the long way to school (In my case; work).

Add five or ten miles to the commute.


Yesterday; Instead of taking the most direct route to work (Nine miles), I took a much longer route: Forty-five miles :eek6:  !


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Great Job! Nothing wrong with that progress. I lost a bunch of weight and riding has been a big part. Combining exercise you enjoy with a balanced diet is the best way to do it. You may not lose weight as fast as some crazy fad but you will know how do keep it off.


----------



## SGMDWK (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't want to rain on your parade, but, for longterm success, you need to seperate your exercise from your weight loss. Longterm weight control is based on longterm, sustainable, healthy and disciplined diet. Exercise can certainly help you lose, but, eventually, you won't keep the exercise up and the weight will be back.

I say this as one who lost 60 pounds four years ago, and who has kept it off through several injuries that have led to lengthy sedentary periods. I love to stay fit, because it allows me to enjoy activities that please me. It is also important to my mental outlook and the quality of my life. But I will never be fat again, whether I can exercise or not.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

SGMDWK said:


> I don't want to rain on your parade, but, for longterm success, you need to seperate your exercise from your weight loss. Longterm weight control is based on longterm, sustainable, healthy and disciplined diet. Exercise can certainly help you lose, but, eventually, you won't keep the exercise up and the weight will be back.
> 
> I say this as one who lost 60 pounds four years ago, and who has kept it off through several injuries that have led to lengthy sedentary periods. I love to stay fit, because it allows me to enjoy activities that please me. It is also important to my mental outlook and the quality of my life. But I will never be fat again, whether I can exercise or not.


One thing I find annoying is when people say what works for them is the only way to do it. I have lost 110 lbs and kept it off myself. A balance between exercise and diet is my way. You are not raining on anyone's parade, you just have a different plan for which neither is righr or wrong. I have made the vow to never be fat again as well. The key is to find what works for you, not necessarily someone else, and weight yourself regularly so it won't creep back without your knowing it. To the OP good luck but as was said be sure to adjust your diet at the same time.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

SGMDWK said:


> I don't want to rain on your parade, but, for longterm success, you need to seperate your exercise from your weight loss. Longterm weight control is based on longterm, sustainable, healthy and disciplined diet. Exercise can certainly help you lose, but, eventually, you won't keep the exercise up and the weight will be back.
> 
> I say this as one who lost 60 pounds four years ago, and who has kept it off through several injuries that have led to lengthy sedentary periods. I love to stay fit, because it allows me to enjoy activities that please me. It is also important to my mental outlook and the quality of my life. But I will never be fat again, whether I can exercise or not.



Congrats on your healthy lifestyle!


How old are you?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

10 pounds in 6 weeks just riding is great! I'm with the folks that say diet is important too. a 40 mile bike ride burns about 2000 calories, and a pound of fat burning takes about 3500 calories. Eating smart AND regular exercise is a great formula for continued health for many years. A pound a week is an aggressive target for most people with a sustainable approach.


----------



## RichieB313 (Aug 23, 2012)

I am 21 for those who are curious. I really hide it well (or I just am in denial)
Either way I am in the maintenance phase of this lifestyle change and hope I can keep it up 

I attached a pic of me, I'd say i'm thick, also sunburned, which is now peeling.


----------



## RichieB313 (Aug 23, 2012)

SGMDWK said:


> I don't want to rain on your parade, but, for longterm success, you need to seperate your exercise from your weight loss. Longterm weight control is based on longterm, sustainable, healthy and disciplined diet. Exercise can certainly help you lose, but, eventually, you won't keep the exercise up and the weight will be back.
> 
> I say this as one who lost 60 pounds four years ago, and who has kept it off through several injuries that have led to lengthy sedentary periods. I love to stay fit, because it allows me to enjoy activities that please me. It is also important to my mental outlook and the quality of my life. But I will never be fat again, whether I can exercise or not.



I don't want to rain on your parade but the only way for longterm weight control is to maintain the ratio of calories (intake:burn) 
intake more than you burn, gain weight
intake less than you burn, lose weight
intake same as you burn, maintain weight

I think everyone knows the above information
See the twinkie diet.

There is not necessarily a correlation between weight in pounds, and health.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

You were riding in bibs with no jersey?


----------



## RichieB313 (Aug 23, 2012)

I was that day, and boy that was a mistake.
Lesson learned.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Keep it up. Riding a bike (what I was doing at first was not cycling) was a big part of how I went from this








to this








Do it smart, but do it in a way you can keep up for the long haul


----------



## RichieB313 (Aug 23, 2012)

Excellent, good for you!


----------



## animal74 (Jul 21, 2012)

gte105u said:


> Keep it up. Riding a bike (what I was doing at first was not cycling) was a big part of how I went from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least in the top photo you are happy, only kidding congrats No pain no gain apparantly, I weigh nearly 13 stone 5/9 37 years young, and according to the scales I am over weight and obese lol, I am pretty active have a physical job and bike a couple of times a week of around 20-30 miles.


----------



## Travisty (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice! I've been doing the slow weight loss thing too. About 40 lbs in about 16 months. I find that I eat better to support my exercise so now that I haven't been able to ride as much due to a new baby in the family I'm still able maintain my weight loss. Very encouraging!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## JRide6 (Aug 3, 2012)

Good job! Keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

animal74 said:


> At least in the top photo you are happy, only kidding congrats No pain no gain apparantly, I weigh nearly 13 stone 5/9 37 years young, and according to the scales I am over weight and obese lol, I am pretty active have a physical job and bike a couple of times a week of around 20-30 miles.


It was hard at first but once I got into it then it wasn't bad at all. I am not smiling in the second picture because it was a resume picture for work. I know you were kidding though.


----------



## Icetech (Aug 13, 2012)

bah.. congrats.. i have dropped like 5lbs all summer.. i ride 10-13 miles a night.. but i love food so i tend to eat well. Not junk food.. just alot of good food my own fault..


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Travisty said:


> Very nice! I've been doing the slow weight loss thing too. About 40 lbs in about 16 months. I find that I eat better to support my exercise so now that I haven't been able to ride as much due to a new baby in the family I'm still able maintain my weight loss. Very encouraging!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


that's a very nice pace for losing weight - I lost 35 lbs in about 9 months (230 to 195) which included working out hard 5 days a week and cutting way back on portion size, and deserts. I had a bet with a friend at work which helped with the motivation. That was about a year ago and now I am at 197, starting to work on dropping another 10 before Winter sets in. Walking away from the table a tad hungry not full was key for me.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*High numbers*



Srode said:


> a 40 mile bike ride burns about 2000 calories.


Not unless you're doing a LOT of climbing or going 26-27 mph on the flats. Typical calorie burn for cycling is 30-35 calories per mile on the flats depending on rider weight.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Kerry Irons said:


> Not unless you're doing a LOT of climbing or going 26-27 mph on the flats. Typical calorie burn for cycling is 30-35 calories per mile on the flats depending on rider weight.


Numbers are low for the weights of someone the size of the OP. At 180, I burn about 900 calories per hour keeping an 18 mph average on flats. This is per my Garmin tracking speed, distance, heartrate, and having my age/weight factored. Per MapMyFitness the number is closer to 1200 but ai am suspect of that number.


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

gte105u said:


> Keep it up. Riding a bike (what I was doing at first was not cycling) was a big part of how I went from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That's awesome, man!


----------



## grinder75 (Jul 17, 2011)

Keep it up dude!


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

You're losing weight the right way. Losing weight too fast is unhealthy, and you're more likely to gain it back. Keep it up.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*High numbers*



gte105u said:


> Numbers are low for the weights of someone the size of the OP. At 180, I burn about 900 calories per hour keeping an 18 mph average on flats. This is per my Garmin tracking speed, distance, heartrate, and having my age/weight factored. Per MapMyFitness the number is closer to 1200 but ai am suspect of that number.


Sorry, but your Garmin is doing a calculation, not measuring power. Numerous studies have shown about 24% metabolic efficiency for a conditioned (not world class) athlete. It takes about 170 watts to go 20 mph, and that translates to a bit over 600 calories per hour. 30-35 calories per mile covers it. Your Garmin is over estimating by a significant amount.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 9, 2012)

Looking good, keep pushing on.....


----------

